# Eureka Mignon Deep Clean



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

No doubt some will already know this but....

If you want to clean your Mignon thoroughly, prise (comes off easily) the badge off the front to reveal a fixing screw. Remove the screw and lift off the front plate to reveal the discharge chute internals. You can thoroughly clean out the chute including the plastic guide - just remember how it fits before removing.

This should help minimise clumping as the coffee grinds do build up in this area, restricting the outlet.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tip @StuartS !

Just took mine off - just with a finger nail if anyone is nervous about this. Will get the screwdriver out tomorrow and give it a good clean as I was going to take the top off for a clean as well. Don't need a screwdriver for that though - I replaced the screws with Allen bolt socket caps which are much more preferable


----------



## ernest563 (Nov 27, 2015)

Are you using the Mignon Mk2 with the timer control on the side? Are there any parts that fall off when removing the front plate? Presumably it's best to do so with the grinder lying on its back.



StuartS said:


> No doubt some will already know this but....
> 
> If you want to clean your Mignon thoroughly, prise (comes off easily) the badge off the front to reveal a fixing screw. Remove the screw and lift off the front plate to reveal the discharge chute internals. You can thoroughly clean out the chute including the plastic guide - just remember how it fits before removing.
> 
> This should help minimise clumping as the coffee grinds do build up in this area, restricting the outlet.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothing falls off but the front switch is attached with wires so don't let the front plate fall - just rest it on something.


----------



## ernest563 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks StuartS. My concern is that in the Mk1 version removal of the screw behind the badge causes the matching nut to fall off inside the grinder, in other words the screw is not screwed into the body itself but is tightened by an internal nut. From what you say, in the Mk2 version the screw is mounted directly on the body and can thus be easily retightened, correct?


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Yes you are correct. Remove badge, unscrew revealed screw, assembly will detach from grinder. There is no nut holding the screw it screws in to a threaded hole in the body, an easy job to thoroughly clean the shute.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine is a mk2.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is no such thing as a Mark One and Two! When retailers order these from Eureka, they can have any variants on a theme, such as timer switch or no timer switch. It is a bit like the Expobar Brewtus. The Mark 1,2 and 3 were called this. The Mark 4 ran into copyright problems in the UK so it changed to the Leva, even though most still call it Brewtus


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

This one:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-gloss-black.html

says mk2 in the title.


----------



## ernest563 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks again StuartS, this will allow me to do a good job cleaning the Mignon which, by the way, I think is an excellent grinder.


----------



## pjbuk (Aug 23, 2015)

Didn't know you could do this, will have to give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I was deep cleaning mine yesterday and I have removed a piece of plastic from the exit chute..seems like it was not only catching and directing the grinds but also blocking two of the four exit holes..looks like there are less clumps now and coffee seems to fall out freely


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Why do you think it was there in the first place.......just wondering! I have the mk2. It's only a few weeks old and just serves me a single espresso each day so I don't suppose i'm ready for a deep clean yet?

I do however wonder what other Mignon users do as a cleaning routine and how frequently?


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

Handy thread to bounce back to the top as I've just bought a Mignon, so cleaning one is a subject I'll explore sometime soon no doubt... and here's my starter for 10


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

windhoek said:


> Handy thread to bounce back to the top as I've just bought a Mignon, so cleaning one is a subject I'll explore sometime soon no doubt... and here's my starter for 10


hopefully you will explore it monthly or every 2 months!


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> hopefully you will explore it monthly or every 2 months!


Practical and witty


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

AL1968 said:


> Yes you are correct. Remove badge, unscrew revealed screw, assembly will detach from grinder. There is no nut holding the screw it screws in to a threaded hole in the body, an easy job to thoroughly clean the shute.


I may give this a try soon. What about the little pressure plate on the mk2. Is that not attached to something behind it?


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

In my infinite wisdom I decided to take the front off of my mk1 without paying attention. This piece of metal fell out and I can't work out how it was previously attached. Can anyone help?


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

It looks similar, but not quite identical, to the 'bean stopper' that's fitted in to the exit of the bean hopper on my MK 2. The tab that you slide in to allow the removal of the bean hopper while it still has beans in. Not sure how that would have ended up on the inside of your Mignon though so maybe not ?


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Markk said:


> It looks similar, but not quite identical, to the 'bean stopper' that's fitted in to the exit of the bean hopper on my MK 2. The tab that you slide in to allow the removal of the bean hopper while it still has beans in. Not sure how that would have ended up on the inside of your Mignon though so maybe not ?


It does look similar, but it's not it. It somehow fits into the chute, and I think it guides the grounds out. The grinder works without it, but with much, much more retention.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

I see. In that case I'm afraid I can't help with this one. I've never taken the front off mine and wouldn't want to. I normally clean it by just taking the top off the burr chamber (brush out and wipe clean the burr set) and cleaning the grinds path through using our 'Henry' and a small brush.

Hopefully someone else here might know ?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope this helps. I believe it shows your part and where it goes but it does appear to be joined to something else 2310.0027:

Edit: tried to post better resolution image but it's not working for me so here's the link: http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/catalog/Eureka/diagrams/MCI.jpg

This definitely shows it. Looks like there are at least two variants 2310.0022


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, Obnic, that's really helpful. Will have another look tonight.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Markk said:


> I see. In that case I'm afraid I can't help with this one. I've never taken the front off mine and wouldn't want to. I normally clean it by just taking the top off the burr chamber (brush out and wipe clean the burr set) and cleaning the grinds path through using our 'Henry' and a small brush.
> 
> Hopefully someone else here might know ?


Well I think you are right there. I did take the front off mine and gave it a good clean.......but this just weakens a very flimsy solder connection behind the "on" plate. And sure enough eventually one of the two wire came away from the solder.

This part of the Mignon mk.2 is poorly designed indeed. So I won't be taking off the front plate again for sure.


----------



## The Buff Barista (May 1, 2016)

how much does it help with the declumping?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

So having just done this today, I thought I would post some pictures to help folk out. I (after some fiddling and wondering) discovered the screw behind the badge having basically unmounted most of the grinder first (doh!) thinking the release screw must be behind it.

Photos Below:

- Remove Burr Cover (top), remove the hopper screw (shown) to access the third screw

- Exposed bottom burr

- Removed bottom burr (unscrew and prise out, secure centre (gold) nut with spanner to brace against). I did not show the top burr as it's pretty self explanatory

- I had also removed the bottom to try and work out how to remove the faceplate. Two views of that


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Once I worked out that I had to remove the badge to remove the chute I then did so. Some further pics:

- Badge (you can see it just clips on, easy to remove with fingernail)

- Screw that it exposes

- Removed front

- Chute Insert - needed a good clean

- Chute view - also needed a good clean


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

The chute insert blocks the top holes. I am told (a while back by Conte Valero) that this is to prevent partially ground coffee going down the chute.

Burrs replaced and all cleaned and back together.

As an aside I have noticed that when the burrs are blunt, this chute blocks more readily and (particularly with lighter roast coffee) the motor is not powerful enough to drive blunt burrs through and this then blocks the chute and jams the grinder


----------



## shodjoe1 (Apr 25, 2018)

The Buff Barista said:


> how much does it help with the declumping?


 A lot!I tried to get rid of it ,because it holds coffee behind that chute ,but result was horrible,coffee was spraying all over my kitchen desk.So I installed it back and modified to SD with some nice parts


----------



## Leon (May 27, 2020)

Stanic said:


> I was deep cleaning mine yesterday and I have removed a piece of plastic from the exit chute..seems like it was not only catching and directing the grinds but also blocking two of the four exit holes..looks like there are less clumps now and coffee seems to fall out freely
> 
> View attachment 13984


 Hey Stanic, sorry for the old post but when I deep cleaning the chute I pull out this plastic and never know how to put it back. Do you find it better without this part putting back the machine? Do you have a pic on how to put it back? Thank you in advance, got this piece out and it's driving me nuts putting me back.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Stanic


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Leon said:


> Hey Stanic, sorry for the old post but when I deep cleaning the chute I pull out this plastic and never know how to put it back. Do you find it better without this part putting back the machine? Do you have a pic on how to put it back? Thank you in advance, got this piece out and it's driving me nuts putting me back.


 Hi yeah I never put it back but it was just sort of pushed in there, not hard to put back at all


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

How often would it be advisable to do a deep clean? I have a specialita but I'm sure this question can be asked generally.


----------



## bongerds17 (Jun 17, 2021)

I've the mark 1 and my mignon keep clogging for fine settings with/without the clump crusher. I'm single dosing and replaced the hopper with a smaller 3D print hopper with a plastic bottle to serve as bellow and still it clogs. I can only grind for coarser setting without jamming the chute. I'll see if I can remove the fixed clump crusher inside the chute where the coffee harden and see if there will be improvement with the coffee flow.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Oli986 said:


> How often would it be advisable to do a deep clean? I have a specialita but I'm sure this question can be asked generally.


 Infrequently ideally.

by deep cleaning you remove coffee from all the places it collects. It will have been here for some time and thus no longer be imparting itself/flavour into your shot. Once you remove it it's simply replaced with fresh coffee which will go rancid and lower the overall in cup taste for weeks.

so I always suggest regular cleaning with crystals and deep clean when you replace the burrs or have issues with moisture/blockages.


----------



## manol453 (9 mo ago)

Stanic said:


> Hi yeah I never put it back but it was just sort of pushed in there, not hard to put back at all


Hi there, sorry to post after such a long time. I have the old Eureka Mignon model without the coffee holder and I removed the clump crusher- I figured as you say it wouldn't be too hard to put it back. Two days later I am reaching the point of despair. I did manage to fit it in and screw it back together but then the grinder would get stuck as the crusher would block the coffee from coming out. Please tell me how to do this or post a picture- I cannot for the life of me figure it out...


----------

